# RBS Shares



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Seem to dropping steadily anyone getting back in on these when they come down abit further, thinking about get in at 32p??


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Might do, got out at about 52p I think

What else are they hiding though?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd wait, will see 25p min I think.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/articledisplay.jsp?article_id=10059598


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

anyone still considering RBS?


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

gotamintvtr said:


> anyone still considering RBS?


I sold at around 50p and am thankful that i did. It will have to go to bargain basement levels before i re-invest.

There looks to be a large volume of sells after close today


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Not in RBS unless they go really low. Currently in PYC and PXS. Good news for both of these companies due very soon.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

wallzyuk said:


> Not in RBS unless they go really low. Currently in PYC and PXS. Good news for both of these companies due very soon.


I'm also in both, however, wish i'd sold PYC last week and re-invested at these levels. hey ho


----------

